# hi from big mal



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

hi everyone,

just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I'm 28, living in london, been training seriously for maybe 5 years now. "day job" is investment banking.

looking forward to some interesting musclechat!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi big mal, welcome in !

where abouts in london are you based?

investment banking eh.... can't leave much time for the gym or eating ! makes you minted tho.

look forward to seeing your posts,

Nick


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

thx nick. i live near canary wharf. the job does make it hard - lots of travel means working out in unfamiliar hotel gyms, hard to plan meals properly etc.

but the money is nice!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude 8)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

hi crazycal, i liked your posts back there on the smith machine question.

what does it mean that you are a VIP btw? i see that i am only "under construction"!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

VIP just means we ass lick a little  , nah really it just means you been a good solid member and you get granted it.

Welcome btw,

Hey most hotels have gyms use them can always meet new people and learn from them  , food wise most have chefs use it on the companies account.

Just a thought..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hell yeah its cos i`m the biggest ass licker on here :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

thanks splinter, i hope one day to be as big an asskisser as you!!!

all the hotels have gyms, but it's never quite what you want, often more like a spa than a gym. You never get a squat rack, the graduations on the machines are different so you can't track progress etc.

and as im sure you know its not always easy to eat clean from a restaurant or on a plane.

however i don't expect any sympathy ...


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gotta learn to adapt when on the road, just try hit the body parts and not focus on the exercises so much because if you cant do them then try to think of something else that will hit em.

With regards to food I saw this on a t.v. show called Sleeper Cell and what you actually do before you go on the flight etc say you want the kosher menu, at least then you will get served first and better food ill start doing it from now to see if it works. ^^

Rice and chicken dude most restaurants will do it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

thanks for the tip. even berrer than kosher, tell them you're diabetic. i often do ths - you get food first, and it's low-gi.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome buddy. Glad to see an investment banker who manages to train I start my training contract in 2008 so not looking forward to juggling being a solicitor and a bodybuilder. On a random note I think I'm staying on/in (Northerner) canary wharf for vacation placements in July as my uncle owns an apartment there.

Anyway good to have you aboard buddy which investment bank I have a few friends just starting at the end of this year. Me Nick and Raz are finals students at Bristol Uni


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

better not name my employer as i may be owning up to all kinds of chemical dabbling in future posts ... i'm sure you understand!


----------

